# Shotgun Fitting



## Setter Jax (Jul 26, 2011)

New topic,  does anyone on here know about fitting a shotgun to the shooter?  Any recommendations on a gunsmith within a couple hour drive of the Jacksonville, FL area?


----------



## Jim P (Jul 26, 2011)

SJ the way I always did it was I would take the shotgun and put the butt in my elbow pit (does that sound right) and extend my shooting finger to the trigger, the finger should just touch the flat part of the trigger, if it doesn't then you will see how much to cut, it's always worked for me. We have a good gunsmith close by, but he's on vacation right now.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Jim,

Getting ready to do a father and son project on two Spanish s x s. Will post picks as the project develops.  I'm big guy 6'2'' with monkey arms.  I have to special order long sleeve shirts.  I think I need to add an 1 3/8 to 1 1/2 inches on the stock.  Been looking at spacers and recoil pads for the adjustment, but would like to figure it out before ordering.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess adding a little bit to the stock is better then cutting it. Do you mean you don't have to bend over to pick up your birds. Just kidding lol


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 26, 2011)

Your knuckles drag when you walk?  Interested to see the picks.


----------



## K80 (Jul 26, 2011)

You can do several things, one is to have a custom stock made and the other is that you can get an adjustable length of pull butt plate. You may also need an adjustable comb.

Find a gunsmith that works with skeet, trap, and sporting clays shooters and they should be able to get you fixed up.

Another thing that may work is to add a slip on limb saver but I'm not sure how much length it would add.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to add a ½” inch recoil pad to my Mossberg S/R to get the correct LOA.   Using the Mossy  S/R as a  measuring guide and comparing it to the Ugy Spanish S X S I need to add 1  to a 1 1/4 inches to get the correct LOA.  Also used Jim's tip on measuring from the elbow to trigger finger. Can't wait for your gun smith to get off vacation.  lol

Best place to get recoil pads, spacers, and you can grind them to fit or use the templates and figure out what butt plate design you have is at Kickeez.  Link below.  Not worried about the comb.  Comb is just right for me.    Here is a pic of my project.  My son bought the same model only 1974 issue with the pistol grip vice the English straight grip.  We are starting next week and I will make a separate post of our project. My son’s has a nice recoil pad and fits him fine.  He is 5’ 11’’ with short arms.  Lol

Trying to keep up with Coveyrise90.  Lol  But I have to do it on a budget.  

SC, thanks for the tips on re-finishing the stock.  I understand steaming the dents now and it will come in handy.

http://www.kickeezproducts.com/grind-to-fit-recoil-pads.php

And Yes it’s a 12 GA.  New handle is Hammer Jax.  Lol  Getting  ready for Hammer time.

Spanish IGNACIO UGARTECHEA SxS shotgun with 2 3/4" chambers. {12 ga}. Serial #74448. Manufactured in 1968. LOP is approx. 14 1/8” for front trigger, 13 1/8” for rear. Drop at heal is approx. 2 1/2”. 28” barrels, chokes are full / modified

Thanks for the advice and the jokes.  But back in the day, 1982, All State Football, Basket Ball and Track.  Monkey arms came in handy.  Lol Played Ball for a couple of years at a little Midwest College called Ball State, MAC Conference, partied out and joined the Navy and went to grad school at a place called Desert Storm and Desert Shield with advance studies in Kosovo, Iraqi Freedom and Hurricane Katrina and Rita.  Got the opportunity to do some joint training with Seal Team 2 and the Army’s 101 airborne.  Good bunch of guys if you are in a tight spot.


----------

